# Kits



## Sh0rtbUs (18 Jan 2004)

I was simply wondering, what EXACTLY is a Canadian Infantry Soldier issued? Im looking for the exact details on the kit, or as close as possible. Are you given a choice as to what is in your kit, and what do you get to bring off base (if anything)?

Im sure many of you guys/gals will be able to answer this one no sweat..


----------



## meni0n (18 Jan 2004)

Why not just wait and see?


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (18 Jan 2004)

curious


----------



## Caz (18 Jan 2004)

What do you mean by ‘bring off base‘?  Like a walking-out dress?

Curious topic.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (18 Jan 2004)

I mean, the program im in..is I live on base, and every friday night at 11 I can go home, as long as Im back on monday...and Im wondering will they make me leave all my sh!t at the Armoury, or do i have the option to lug it home over my weekend?


----------



## Caz (18 Jan 2004)

Why haul around kit if you don‘t have to?

I‘m sure you‘ll be able to take your laundry home


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (18 Jan 2004)

like i said..curious. Is there 1 standard uniform, or are we given a "class A" uniform or w/e its called, as well as training gear like camo n such? Im just very curious...since I‘ve never seemed to be able to get a straight answer out of anyone


----------



## Danny (18 Jan 2004)

Are you talking Reg or Res?


----------



## Danny (18 Jan 2004)

You get so much kit it would take forever to explain every piece. But some examples are: helmet, ruck, webbing, groundsheet,bivvy bag, sleeping bag (inner,outer),goggles,combats,fleece,thermals, boots (2), mukluks,parka, NBC gear,etc (These are just a fraction of the kit you get). Anymore questions just email me.


----------



## sinblox (18 Jan 2004)

four pairs of boots, actually. Two regular combat boots and two goretex.


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (18 Jan 2004)

Hey shortbus, you‘re talking about weekend bmq right? I have a friend of mine on that now, maybe i can answer some of your questions.

1. yes you have to take everything home then bring it back the next time you train. 

2. basically, you‘re issued alot of stuff (as Danny said), 3 sets of combats, 2 pair boots, sleeping gear, rucksack, webbing, and much much (much) more. And then some. The green will take over your room!

3. You don‘t get DEUs (those fancy-shmancy dress uniforms) till after a year in in the reserves. Still waiting for the rest of mine. 

If you have any questions feel free to email me.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (18 Jan 2004)

hey thanx. Its a Reserve Co-Op Program i got into, so I take my BMQ from Monday to Friday..and get school credits for it. Pretty sweet deal if ya ask me!     my question has pretty much been answered!


----------



## jonsey (18 Jan 2004)

I wish I knew about that co-op program. That would have made high school a lot more interesting.


----------



## Spr.Earl (18 Jan 2004)

> Originally posted by Pte. Bloggins:
> [qb] Hey shortbus, you‘re talking about weekend bmq right? I have a friend of mine on that now, maybe i can answer some of your questions.
> 
> 1. yes you have to take everything home then bring it back the next time you train.
> ...


It‘s about time!!!!   

When I joined in 76 all‘s we got was 1 set of Combat‘s + boot‘s.
1 set of C.F‘s(dress uniform) + boot‘s and that was all!   

I was on my dump course with 3Fd. Sqn. (1C.E.R.)in 77 when we had a Snow Ball,it was around late November early December.

Me and Bud‘s turn up sans kit!

Needless to say it whent over like a lead Balloon!
Untill we explained we don‘t get issued it.

We escaped the 4 day‘s of over night camping but ended up as bridge storemen,returning back to the Wack at night and driving back out to the Skagit for the Bailey tear down and rebuild at another site.(Skagit Valley,east of Chilliwack in the Mountain‘s)

Just a note for you youngn‘s,take care of your Kit and it will take care of you!
No  matter if you like it our not as some of it or all will come in handy at some time or place with in your career‘s.
Just some advice from an old fart.


----------



## meni0n (19 Jan 2004)

You get gortex only after your basic. And Spr Earl is right as usual, you never know when you‘ll need a piece of kit so treat it all well.


----------



## Slumsofsackville (19 Jan 2004)

I allways take my kit home, dont trust ppl. Had a chance to leave it at my Armoury, this week, and last, but dragged it in my little car, and took it home. means i gotta bring it again, but oh well.

its safe now.


----------



## Spr.Earl (19 Jan 2004)

> Originally posted by Robert KM:
> [qb] I allways take my kit home, dont trust ppl. Had a chance to leave it at my Armoury, this week, and last, but dragged it in my little car, and took it home. means i gotta bring it again, but oh well.
> 
> its safe now. [/qb]


Robbie,Make sure you put your last 3 of your service # on all your kit plus you Surname!!


----------



## Slumsofsackville (19 Jan 2004)

Doesn‘t stop ppl from stealing it. Everything of mine is Marked. 3 years in and I See if somebody missing something, they will aquire it. Doesn‘t matter from who..

One reason you dont leave your kit unattended, even when your doing laundry.


----------



## Danny (19 Jan 2004)

Two pairs of gortex? At my unit we are only issued 1 pair. I‘m pretty sure thats the policy in LFAA anyway.


----------



## Gryphon (20 Jan 2004)

yeah.. i thought so too..

anyways..
i‘m sure that all soldiers have the "Shiny Kit Syndrome" If it‘s new, and shiny, i want it!!!


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (20 Jan 2004)

> Originally posted by Spr.Earl:
> Make sure you put your last 3 of your service # on all your kit plus you Surname!!     [/QB]


Yeah, believe it or not, other people will have the same clothes as you.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (20 Jan 2004)

> Danny: Two pairs of gortex? At my unit we are only issued 1 pair. I‘m pretty sure thats the policy in LFAA anyway


Must be your unit Danny cause here in NF I got my 2 pairs of gortex boots.


----------



## chrisf (20 Jan 2004)

Enviromental conditions maybe? (For those of you who‘ve never been to Newfoundland, what isn‘t rocky barrens or impenetrable forest is deep and endless bogs)

meni0n: You get a pair of goretex socks and a goretex bivvy bag for basic training. That‘s it though.


----------



## D-n-A (20 Jan 2004)

I have a question about the CO-OP program

Are you a member of the CF? Or just a civvie taking the BMQ course? Also what other courses do you take in the CO-OP program.


Also, there‘s goretex socks issued out before basic? I was only issued the wool.


----------



## Jeff Boomhouwer (20 Jan 2004)

Danny your a log wog and you only have a single pair a gortex boots? Your kidding right? I had a buddy that worked at the area support unit, If it was shiny new he took it " what is it , I want it!!" OR your still new? Haven‘t ventured over to the dark side.


----------



## Franko (21 Jan 2004)

Boomer004...take it easy on the guy will ya? Callin‘ people names and making fun of the fact that they‘re just getting in are we? Looking at your info sheet you‘re 30 yrs old, unemployed mao mao living in TO as a wanna be infanteer   

Don‘t be calling people names or askin‘ if they‘re still new...he posted a legit question, answer the man. If you can‘t, move on!

As for joking around, I‘ll take on all comers   

Regards


----------



## Danny (21 Jan 2004)

It must be our policy, but I am looking into it thats for sure.


----------



## Franko (21 Jan 2004)

Don‘t worry about it. It‘s probably a supply problem. Everyone is entitled to 2 pairs. They‘re probably just limiting it so there‘s more to go around. Probably get your second set when you‘re finished course.

Regards


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (21 Jan 2004)

The CO-OP is simply..join the reserves and take your BMQ instead of attend school for a semester (Febuary to june) and gain 4 credits from doing it. Most schools offer it, and after the semester, i can continue to stay with the Reserves if i wish as long as i want. I plan to stick with the reserves umtil i graduate, and then go Regular. 

The only catch is, the co-op placement you choose needs to relate to a course your taking now. Any Phys. ED course will do..thats what I used. Plus, u need the reserves minimum requirements met (obviously)


----------



## Danny (21 Jan 2004)

Finished course? What course?


----------



## leopard11 (21 Jan 2004)

are mukluks and the cold/wet weather gloves standard issue?  I own my own pair of decomissioned cold/wet weather gloves , and there in good shape, but ive been using them alot in civy life recently because of our cold temperatures here in south central ontario, but if i dont get issued another pair, i dont want to wear them out even more than i would in the field.


----------



## Franko (22 Jan 2004)

Must have hit a nerve with boomer. He‘s moved on. Oh well...

Leopard11...you should get a pair of each. It‘s normal scale for everyone. I don‘t know how it works for this "co-op" program. Never even knew this thing existed until we got one in the Regiment. A complete bag of hammers. He‘ll be gone soon enough.

Regards


----------



## Darkstar (22 Jan 2004)

hey shortbus, where are you doing the co-op?

i start the army reserve co-op feb 2nd in hamilton with the royal hamilton light infantry. i still dont have my kit either. hopefully this tuesday i‘ll get it


----------



## nex (23 Jan 2004)

I remember that when I joined I was given 4 points to consider and know for my entire career .. the one you use the most is make your timings.     But the other one is to keep control of your kit.  Don‘t let it out of your site for long.  Along the way some pointers I‘ve gotten from the guys in the regiment regarding kit.  The most important was to really watch your gerber.. they‘re expensive and their key things that other guys like to swipe if they lose it or want another one for home.  

Also, don‘t swipe things from your coursemates .. I guess some people think it‘s ok when you‘re on exercise with other units.. pack rat military people.. lol.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (23 Jan 2004)

> Originally posted by Darkstar:
> [qb] hey shortbus, where are you doing the co-op?
> 
> i start the army reserve co-op feb 2nd in hamilton with the royal hamilton light infantry. i still dont have my kit either. hopefully this tuesday i‘ll get it [/qb]


I begin training in a few weeks. Im with the Queens York Ranger in Aurora.


----------



## Jarnhamar (23 Jan 2004)

Only one bag of hammers in that regiment, Franko? 
I think some of his buddies are hiding


----------



## Franko (25 Jan 2004)

Oh there are plenty to go around in the RCD. The point I was making is he‘s the only co-op who went direct entry, made it to my Regiment that I‘ve ever seen. I didn‘t even know this program existed until ‘IT‘ showed up. 

"IT" didn‘t know how to do up it‘s combat boots properly, never mind cleaning them. He by-passed basic so he didn‘t even have basic skills. He showed up one day, beaming. He was "ready" to go to the field in the Coyoties. We were going out to do OPs and he brought his cot! He didn‘t even bring out any cold weather gear. Later I had "IT" in my patrol for some heliborne ops. All we were going to do was recce a spot where 1 RCR were. They were told of us going out so they were ready to get us. I got my patrol to the ORV(50m from AOI) and told them the plan. I started my clover leaf and "IT" lit up a smoke(it was below 20 so you could see the smoke rising) and he started to cough...hard! I could here it, the Royals could too! We packed up and got the **** out of there. After we were safe, I asked him what he was thinking doing that. The answer was"what did I do wrong?".  AAAARRRRGGGGHHGHHHhh !!!

There are lots of idiots in the Regiment, and they are being weeded out. I just can‘t believe they actually let this one in! 

Just as a note, my troop and I tried for 9 months to teach this guy the ropes...no luck at all. He can‘t even go a full week without being late for PT...we are writing "IT" off.

Regards


----------



## Superman (26 Jan 2004)

Hey everyone... I just got sworn into the Reserves. Now a private in the British Columbia Dragoons.. I got all my kit this thursday and I am spossed to have all my uniform squared away before next thursday.. I got a quick question since were on the topic of kit.. How do you put your unit pin on your beret.... It has a hard part to put it on but no hole... It looks like it has a place to cut so you can put it on(the unit badge doesnt have a pin to stick it on with just a clip...) I dont wanna go an hack away at my beret if im not spossed to... any answers would be greatly appreciated... Thanks


----------



## portcullisguy (27 Jan 2004)

I certainly hope your unit hasn‘t issued you a unit cap badge yet, as you haven‘t even been trained, Superman... but some units do that (GGFG‘s for example).

You have to cut the beret material, a small incision if you are using the sliding clip type badge (such as the cornflake, or the Infantry badge).

Since my regiment doesn‘t wear berets, I tossed it in to the dresser and forgot about it.  Our unit cap badges have a pin back for attachment to our balmorals.


----------



## Slumsofsackville (27 Jan 2004)

Sig Line kinda off, Should be PTE (R) Basic LOL. Dont have a unit yet You get you R and T removed when your Fully Qual  In about a Year. The New System. I hate it takes too long to get Qual, BMQ, SQ BIQ, what happen to 6 Weeks Ql2 and 8 weeks QL3. there PTE, Oh Well have fun.  

Just tesing yah , We do it all the time, go up to a PTE R what unit are you in BLAB BLAB, you dont wear the cap badge so your not. Just a way of fun, and Thursday night boredom. That or feed the mice, that run around. 

They should teach you next training date what to do. How to wear the combats, so you dont look like a Bag of hammers.


----------



## Superman (27 Jan 2004)

Haha... yes im dreading this thursday since I have to wear my uniform and really have no clue how to wear it... Oh well im sure they will all help me out a bit.. well thanks for the clear up with the beret..


----------

